# Cohiba (Cuba) Behike 56 Cigar Review - Cigar perfection



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't always agreed with Cigar Aficionado's Cigar of The Year, but they nailed it with the Behike. This is the state of the Cuban art, the benc...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Behike 56 Cigar Review - Cigar perfection


----------

